# Neuer Mitstreiter und gleich eine Frage



## thommy1963 (21. Jan. 2006)

Also ich bin eine neuer Mitstreiter und habe gleich eine Frage. Ich habe mir ein neues Becken gemauert,  Maße: 5,0 x 3,0 x 1,50 m

Habe vor das ganze mit GFK zu laminieren. Die Mauerwände sind verputzt mit Zementmörtel. Als Matten nehmen ich 2 Lagen 450g/qm .

1.Kennt jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für Polyesterharz?
2.Muss ich mit G 4 Haftgrund das Becken vorstreichen?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Thommy


----------



## Armin501 (21. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Tommy,

leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich wollte nur nicht, dass du den Eindruck hast, es wolle keiner
antworten.
Meine Fragen sind: Was willst du mit dem Becken machen?
Sollen auch Fische darin sein? Oder willst du es als Kneippbecken
verwenden?

Gruß Armin
Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm!


----------



## Administrator (21. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Thommy,

erstmal: Herzlich willkommen!

Ich selbst kann dir da im Moment nicht so recht weiterhelfen - ein Ansprechpartner dafür wäre aber vielleicht der User "Kwoddel" . Der macht nämlich grad auch sowas, da könntet ihr euch sicher austauschen.

Tipp:
[DLMURL="http://www.r-g.de/newsletter/nl1/nl1_web.html"]Verarbeitungshinweis zum Haftgrund G4[/DLMURL]


----------



## thommy1963 (21. Jan. 2006)

Armin501 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tommy,
> 
> leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
> Ich wollte nur nicht, dass du den Eindruck hast, es wolle keiner
> ...


Hallo Armin,
ich habe schon einen Folienteich, ca. 15.oool

Besatz 9 Kois ca. 25-30cm jeweils, 4 kleine und 2 __ Störe. In dem neuen Becken werden alle Fische umgesetzt und der alte Teich muss zugeschüttet werden.

Gruss
Thommy


----------



## thommy1963 (21. Jan. 2006)

Vielen Dank Joachim.

Vielleicht meldet sich Kwoddel ja...wäre toll.

Gruss Thommy


----------



## Administrator (21. Jan. 2006)

... wegen des Polyesterharzes:

ich hab mal eben fix gegoogelt - da wird man förmlich mit Lieferanten erschlagen. Einfach mal "Polyesterharz" und "kaufen" als Suchworte nutzen...
In Ebay ist auch einiges dazu drinnen...

Ansonsten: klick auf "Benutzerliste" hier im Forum, such nach "Kwoddel" und schreib ihn einfach mal an oder warte halt ob er gleich hier antwortet...


----------



## kwoddel (21. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Thommy
erstmal willkommen im Club   , wie von Joachim beschrieben habe ich es auch vor den Teich mit GFK zu bauen. Von wo kommst du denn?? Als erstes Rufe mal bei der Firma Lange-Ritter an und lasse dir Infomaterial schicken. Ich habe zur Zeit 2 Quellen aber weiß noch nicht wo ich zuschlage, aber dazu später mehr. Sonst können wir uns mal so drüber unterhalten.


----------



## thommy1963 (21. Jan. 2006)

Auch Dir Kwoddel vielen Dank.

Mit der Fa. Lange-Ritter , das werde ich mal tun.

Ansonsten komme ich aus 76726 Germersheim, liegt zwischen Speyer und Karlsruhe.

Thommy


----------



## Roland (21. Jan. 2006)

Hallo,

hier ein link:

www.flexipol.be

ist auf französisch und wurde in einer belgischen Teichzeitschrift (jardins aquatiques) vorgestellt!


----------



## thommy1963 (21. Jan. 2006)

Danke Roland, aber leider ist mein französisch nicht so gut, als dass ich diesen Text verstehe.

Danke trotzdem.
thommy


----------



## kwoddel (21. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Thommy
Mir haben die von der Firma Lange und Ritter gesagt man sollte es 3-lagig machen (  ja klar die wollen verdienen, aber ich werde es auch machen ) ich habe hier vor Ort eine Firma gefunden woher ich alles beziehen kann. Die Wände kannst du auch mit dem Harz einmal vorstreichen , das soll eigentlich reichen wurde mir auch von verschiedenen Seiten mitgeteilt. Ich bin auch neu  in der Verarbeitung mit GFK    , aber alles wird gut !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thommy1963 (21. Jan. 2006)

musst du dann das harz bevor du laminierst schleifen?

ansonsten ich habe eine quelle da kann ich 60 kg polyesterharz incl. härter beziehen für 240,--euro.

22kg top-coat in schwarz incl. härter für 160,--euro

und du?

thommy


----------



## kwoddel (21. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Thommy
Du hast eine neue private Nachricht


----------



## Roland (21. Jan. 2006)

thommy1963 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Roland, aber leider ist mein französisch nicht so gut, als dass ich diesen Text verstehe.
> 
> Danke trotzdem.
> thommy



Hi Thommy,

ist auch in englisch


----------



## Thorsten (21. Jan. 2006)

Hi Thommy,

erstmal *Herzlich Willkommen* bei uns   

Du schreibst, dass Du schon einen Folienteich hast.....

Warum steigst Du auf GFK um, hast Du schlechte Erfahrungen mit Folie gemacht ?, 
erzähl doch bitte mal einwenig darüber, würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## Thorsten (21. Jan. 2006)

öhmmm noch eine Frage hinten dran   

In deinem Profil steht, Du hast einen Pumpenfilter...Was ist das für eine Filteranlage ?


----------



## thommy1963 (21. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,

nei der Folienteich war absolut ok und ist es immer noch. Aber er muss verlegt werden. Und deshalb mache ich jetzt einen aus GFK.

Mit Pumpenfilter meinte ich einen Dreikammerfilter als gepumpte Version.

Thommy

Habe jetzt an das neue Becken einen mitgemauert. 2,5m x 1,0m x0,75m mit Bürsten, Japanmatten, Siporax, Zeolith und Patronenfilter.

Mal schauen wie der funktioniert.

Thommy


----------



## Thorsten (22. Jan. 2006)

Hi Thommy,

na sag das doch gleich   

Ein gemauerter Filter ist schon was feines, betreibst Du diesen dann in Schwerkraft?

Wann steht denn das ganze Umbauprojekt an?


----------



## thommy1963 (22. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,

nein als gepumpte Version.

Sobald ich weiß und sicher bin der Frost ist vorbei gehts los. Mit dem Laminieren in Sachen GFK muss ich dann noch warten bis es warm genug ist.


Gruss
Thommy


----------



## sanke10 (22. Jan. 2006)

*Teichbau*

Hallo tommy 1963 !

Auch von mir ein Willkommen im Forum

Ich finde Deinen Neuen Filter zu klein ,und Du müßtest noch einen Vortex od. einen Siebfilter  für den Grobschmutz vorschalten , den sonst mußt Du ja laufent die Bürsten reinigen . Und hast Du auch an Schmutzabläufe
gedacht bei Deinem Neuen Filter .

Warum hast Du den Teich nicht Tiefer gemacht , mindest 1,80 mtr ?

Und wie sieht es mit einem Bodenablauf und Oberfläuchen Absaugung
aus ?

                Viele grüße 

                            Lenhart    sanke 10

Kannst Dir ja mal meinen Filter anschauen ,Wasserinhalt ca 4500 Ltr.
Durchlluß ca  30000 Ltr. die Stunde  bei voller Pumpenleistung im Sommer.
Schaue unter www.  und dann unter Filterbau !


----------



## thommy1963 (22. Jan. 2006)

Hallo,

zunächst vielen Dank für Deine Anmerkungen. 

1. Ich habe nicht tiefer gegraben da ich keinen Bagger dort habe graben lassen können und ich habe alleine gegraben, da hat man dann mal irgendwann keinen Bock mehr...grins.

2. Einen Skimmer habe ich dabei.

3. Ich tue mir schwer in Sachen Schwerkraftversion, Bodenablauf etc.. Denn das Problem ist ich weiß echt nicht wo ich den Schlamm etc. hinleiten soll, denn als Schwerkraft version ist der Filter ja ziemlich im Boden und es ist kein Kanal und nichts in der Nähe, also wie soll ich den Schmutz bei der Schwerkraftversion entsorgen?

Gruß
Thommy


----------



## Dodi (23. Jan. 2006)

Moin Thommy!

Auch von mir ein _herzliches Willkommen_ im Forum!

Wir haben auch eine Schwerkraftversion, kombiniert mit gepumpter Version, d. h. Du leitest Dein Wasser über Schwerkraft in einen Teil des Filters oder Vorfilters, der eingegraben ist, und von da aus pumpst Du weiter in den oberirdischen Hauptfilter.

Leider haben wir auch kein Kanal o. ä. in der Nähe, so dass wir eine große Regentonne als Sickertonne eingegraben haben.

Das Problem mit dem Schlamm würdest Du auch bei ebenerdig stehendem Filter haben - Du könntest hier natürlich den Schlamm in extra Tonnen leiten und dann irgendwie entsorgen - aber mit so einer Art Sickergrube ist es doch evtl. etwas einfacher - sofern Platz vorhanden.
Allerdings muss ich anmerken, dass Algen u. Schlamm die Grube ganz schön zusetzen können... 

Wie wolltest Du denn sonst den Schmutz entsorgen???


----------



## Annett (23. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Thommy,

auch von mir erstmal noch Willkommen im Forum!

zu Deiner Frage"..wie soll ich den Schmutz bei der Schwerkraftversion entsorgen? " 
Wie wäre es, wenn Du an jeder Kammer mittig unten (evtl. die Kammern unten konisch formen) einen entsprechend großen Schmutzablass integrierst und diese dann allesamt in eine Schmutzwasserkammer einbindest?!
Das kann ja auch eine Regentonne o.ä. sein.

In diese hängst Du eine Schmutzwasserpumpe, die Du nach der Filterreinigung manuell kurz einschaltest. 
Das Schmutzwasser gibt einen super Blumendünger ab!

Übrigens: Hier im Forum stellen/stellten einige Leute Ihren gepumpten Filter auf Schwerkraft um, weil er unter anderem den Vorteil hat, dass er den Winter über ohne größere Wärmeverluste durchlaufen kann. Natürlich sollte er dafür entsprechend isoliert werden. 
Im Frühjahr hat man dann nicht, wie beim komplett abgestellten und geleerten Filter, das Problem des neu Einfahrens...


----------

